

Factoring Out Common Technology - roncohen
http://blog.opbeat.com/2013/05/03/factoring-out-common-technology/

======
jdmitch
Great point, but it is also quite easy to go too far in trying to factor out
features that one should just build. I think we need a matrix equivalent to
the recent xkcd <http://xkcd.com/1205/> to inform decisions on when finding,
integrating, and adapting a certain "factored out" service or feature is
simply not worth the effort...

